# A friend bought a Sony CDX-F7700....



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Well my friend bought a Sony CDX-F7700 headunit from best buy and payed like 300 bucks for it. I dont really care for Sony stuff but i dunno it looks decent, shes been askin me if she should take it back i told her i aint sure so what should i tell her?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tell her yes, and buy an Alpine 9833 from crutchfield before their sale ends


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

She's to scared to get somthing through a place through crutchfield... Her parents wont let her probally lol.. Its gotta be through bestbuy or circuit city im guessing so since her funds are damn near unlimited considering she bought that head unit for 300 bucks should I tell her to go with something Alpine or Pioneer?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

IMO nothing from best buy or circuit city is worth buying

Crutchfield is probably the most reliable place to buy from online that there is, period. Everything they sell is fully authorized, and their customer service is second to none. The only downside to them is they're normally expensive, about the same price as what you can find locally, except when they have a sale. Right now the 9833 is on a clearance sale to get ready for the 05 models, it costs as much from them now as it does on ebay, but it won't be more than a week or 2 before they run out and it's over. I can't emphasize enough how good of a retailer crutchfield is (except for their price), and how much better the Alpine is than what she has now. Do some reading, or have her or her parents do some research on crutchfield from places like www.caraudioforum.com, www.elitecaraudio.com, www.caraudio.com, etc. If you find ANY complaint (other than price) I will be extremely surprised.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

crutchfield is definitely better than bb or cc. i ordered my mom a cd player a couple years ago for xmas and a few months ago it was stolen and the insurance people said if we had the receipt they would cover the cost of a new. so i called up crutchfield and ill be damned they still had it on file and sent me a copy of the receipt the next day. try doing that at bb they will probably laugh in your face.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I pray for her. $300 for sony=she bent over


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I pray for her. $300 for sony=she bent over


  haha thats exactly what i told her, ill try and get her to go through crutchfield but since its already installed she'll just leave it in there, shit i figure the sony althought it blows will outlast the 98 cavalier its in


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

T200Sx said:


> shit i figure the sony althought it blows will outlast the 98 cavalier its in


I wouldn't be so sure....


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

get rid of the sony. any local shop will beat crutchfield's price on the same equipment.

id recommend: kenwood, alpine, clarion, or pioneer


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> get rid of the sony. any local shop will beat crutchfield's price on the same equipment.
> 
> id recommend: kenwood, alpine, clarion, or pioneer



I'd love to see you find a local shop that will match crutchfield's $300 price for the 9833, that's a $150 drop from the normal selling price. On other units you would be right, but when I say this is the best price you can find for the 9833, and that it is easily the best unit you're going to find for the price, I'm not joking. Just look on ebay, completely unauthorized the best price you can find is around $280, while 90% of them are $300-$310 plus shipping. When you add in the free wiring harness and mounting kit that you get when you buy a headunit from crutchfield, the price is unbeatable even by the cheapest unauthorized sellers on ebay. I'm also not joking when I say this sale WILL be over in 2 weeks or so, if not sooner.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Check the back of the reciept for return policy. If she bought it from BB and had them install it then I'd say you can take it back if not tell her to bitch at them and they might give her credit and then get an Alpine or Pioneer from BB.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> I'd love to see you find a local shop that will match crutchfield's $300 price for the 9833, that's a $150 drop from the normal selling price. On other units you would be right, but when I say this is the best price you can find for the 9833, and that it is easily the best unit you're going to find for the price, I'm not joking. Just look on ebay, completely unauthorized the best price you can find is around $280, while 90% of them are $300-$310 plus shipping. When you add in the free wiring harness and mounting kit that you get when you buy a headunit from crutchfield, the price is unbeatable even by the cheapest unauthorized sellers on ebay. I'm also not joking when I say this sale WILL be over in 2 weeks or so, if not sooner.


not trying to be a dick but the shops i deal with will take a loss to beat crutchfield and gain a customer. crutchfield is not a bad way to go but do u really think this girl will install it herself?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Alpine/eclipse>**


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

The reason that crutchfield's _advertised_ price is the same as local stores is that many manufactuers have MAP (Minimum Advertised Pricing), so they can't advertised lower than thier competitors. If you call Crutchfield and talk to a sales rep, he/she will you hook you up with a deal (usually).

Your friend's first mistake was buying from Worst Buy, the second was buying a Sony HU. I hope they aren't installing it.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

300 is a little bit too much for a sony headunit... those don't run over $150... don't expect too much from them either. Circuit City has some nice deals. I did buy a 32" Wega Sony TV from them and it runs just like new after two years. Their prices are cheaper on their website... you could save 20 to 40 bucks. I paid 600 dollars for it. I like Sony a lot but when it comes to headunits I'd choose Alpine over anything else. You'd love the Alpine interface...very friendly and easy to use...installation is a snap too. I bought mine on ebay about two years ago for 200 bucks... It wasn't supposed to play MP3s but it does lol... This guy sold me a CDA7894 (plays MP3s from disc) unit with a CDA7893 faceplate (lights up blue).


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

droppinbottom said:


> not trying to be a dick but the shops i deal with will take a loss to beat crutchfield and gain a customer. crutchfield is not a bad way to go but do u really think this girl will install it herself?



Like I said, if you can find a local shop that will knock off $150 and throw in a wiring harness and mounting kit for free just at the drop of a hat to beat an online retailer, then you're a lucky man.

Install is easy, even if she doesn't know anyone who can install it for her (highly unlikely) then she can call crutchfield and from what I hear, they'll walk you through the install on the phone.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

jenns240 said:


> crutchfield is definitely better than bb or cc. i ordered my mom a cd player a couple years ago for xmas and a few months ago it was stolen and the insurance people said if we had the receipt they would cover the cost of a new. so i called up crutchfield and ill be damned they still had it on file and sent me a copy of the receipt the next day. try doing that at bb they will probably laugh in your face.


Very true. I tried to return somethig to cc still unopened with the recipts....dont think so....not even store credit.


----------

